# Internet Recht - Lektüre ???



## juniorchen09 (12 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute ! 

Wollte mal so in den Raum schmeissen und fragen ob jemand gute Lektüre im Bereich *Internet Recht* hat ??? 
Würde mich mal interessieren !!! Danke !


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Internet Recht - Lektüre ???*

Hier
Handbuch zum Internetrecht: Amazon.de: Detlef Kröger, Marc A. Gimmy: Bücher

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 00:34:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 00:32:44 ----------

PDF DOKUMENT / Buch ?Internetrecht? von Prof. Hoeren aktualisiert (Presserecht aktuell)


----------



## juniorchen09 (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Internet Recht - Lektüre ???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hier
> Handbuch zum Internetrecht: Amazon.de: Detlef Kröger, Marc A. Gimmy: Bücher
> 
> ---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 00:34:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 00:32:44 ----------
> ...




schönen Dank schon einmal


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Internet Recht - Lektüre ???*

Wenn man ein Forum oder ein Blog betreibt, könnte diese Sammlung hier auch helfen:
Internetrecht (Zitate, Urheberrecht etc.) - Antispam e.V.

Wichtig, wenn man mit Bildern aus fremder Quelle arbeitet:
BGH-Urteil zur Haftung bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen (Kochbuch-Bilder) - Antispam e. V.


Über Pflichtangaben im Impressum:
Pflichtangaben im Impressum - Antispam Wiki


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2010)

*AW: Internet Recht - Lektüre ???*

heise online - Kompendium zum Thema Internetrecht aktualisiert


> Der Jura-Professor T.  H.  von der Universität Münster hat eine neue Version seines Skripts "Internetrecht" zum Download (PDF-Datei) kostenlos bereitgestellt. Darin wurden aktuelle Entwicklungen der vergangenen Monate wie etwa die drei Novellierungen des Bundesdatenschutzgesetzes berücksichtigt. Außerdem wurden gegenüber der vorigen Fassung mehr als 300 Urteile und Literaturfundstellen eingearbeitet.


----------

